# Guffey Saddles



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Thinking I might order a custom barrel saddle from Guffey, had anyone had good luck with those saddles?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What do you mean by custom, custom to the horse, you or both?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Guffey Saddle are OK, most people I know like Dakota Saddle better, the Leather on Guffy Saddle is a little stiff and sometimes dry.

Both are about the Price, Dakota maybe 10-15% but well worth it.


.


----------



## peppersonlygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Custom to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I had a guffey barrel saddle for a brief period of time. It was a fun little saddle and seemed quite well made for the price. I just couldn't find my balance in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't find a Guffey website. I'm a fan of the older saddles, back to the 80's and older. Better leather, better dyes, exc hardware, at least in the more popular brands.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I used to have a Guffey barrel saddle. I liked it. I still think it was one of the most comfortable saddles I've ever had for both me and my horses. The leather isn't the best quality, but it's not bad either. Oil it regularly and it should last forever!


----------



## ez2bbad64 (Aug 13, 2014)

guffey saddles are great! I have two. they hold up well. they are made decent. and comfy for both horse and rider


----------

